# Oak sticks - do you have a preferred brand?



## Siwash (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey folks,

Going to try sticks this year as I hear they release more slowly and impart a more "oak-barrel" style/flavor to wine. Is this accurate? Do have a favourite brand/supplier?

Thanks!


----------



## AZMDTed (Aug 23, 2016)

I like the theory behind WineStix (winestix.com), I just started one in a carboy so I don't have taste experience yet with them. They claim there are specially cut to ensure a good balance of long grain and end grain exposure to the wine. Makes sense to me. But from a practical point of view I don't know how much I could taste the difference from a standard spiral, but they do look cool.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 23, 2016)

I have only used The Barrel Mill...their "Infusion Spiral"...round piece of oak with a spiral cut in the side exposing a lot more surface area....which allows for faster oaking. I like them because they fit in carboy mouth, you tie a string on them and easily pull them out of the carboy, and they seem to work.

However, the main reason is simply because that's what my LHB store sells that aren't chips. BTW, I actually like chips better when the wine is in a bucket...chips in a carboy are kind of a nightmare for me, done it, but didn't like it.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2016)

I also use Wine Stix, although not since I got barrels, but plan to start with them again when my barrels get neutral.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 23, 2016)

I use Barrel Mill because that is what my homebrew store sells.


----------

